# How warm is too warm



## jmyers63 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm just starting my first batch of Pee and see where is it suggested to ferment at a higher temperature (75-80°). At what point is the temperature too high for this. I'm thinking of putting this is my garage which is not temperature controled. The weather now is around 65° at night at 85° during the day and the garage probably will stay in the 75-85° range at all times. Will this be a bad idea?

I'd like to get this out of the kitchen if it will produce the same aromas as other wines when then ferment, and my normal basement lair runs about 65° this time of year.


----------



## Arne (Aug 16, 2011)

I would say go for it. You should be ok. Temps will probably work out fine for you. ARne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 16, 2011)

That would be fine. Unlike wine (true) the skeeter pee needs extra help due to the acidity.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man... you don't LIKE the smell of fermenting wine? We love those 2 good days when it is going like crazy and you walk out in the morning and can smell it!!

Debbie


----------



## jmyers63 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I don't reduce some of the odors around here, I may have to look for a new place to make my wine - and sleep.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Oh man... you don't LIKE the smell of fermenting wine? We love those 2 good days when it is going like crazy and you walk out in the morning and can smell it!!
> 
> Debbie



I enjoy the aroma of the fermenting wine, too. I think it's embedded in my nostrils. I sit at work and think I can smell it fermenting.


----------



## jmyers63 (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay, another question. I don't have a starter from another batch of wine, so I attempted to create me own based upon a recipe I found in this forum (?). I started with a cup of warm water, some sugar, yeast nutriet and the yeast. After about 30 minutes it was going strong, so I added a small amount of the must and continued to do so every 30 minutes until I had a little over a quart of starter. Each time I added the must, the activity slowed. This morning, I checked the starter and it was completely flat again with no signs of fermentation. I went ahead and added it to my must, but I don't have high hopes. 

So, at this point I have two questions.

1. How long will my bucket of juice survive without refrigeration and fermentation if this doesn't work?

2. Does anyone have any ideas on how to create a surefire starter that will get his going?

Or am I just being impatient and the lack of activity in the starter is a non-issue?

(Sorry, that's three questions.)


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2011)

It's possible that your starter had run out of food and was inactive for that reason. I've had Skeeter Pee batches sit for almost a week without noticeable activity and they still turned out OK. Compared to some other fruit juices, lemon is pretty stable. You can also sprinkle two packets of yeast on top and just let it do it's thing. I'd recommend EC-1118 or Primier CuVee yeast.


----------



## jmyers63 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just impatient I guess. Came home tonight and found lots on tiny bubbles rising quickly to the surface. And the SG is starting to drop. Life is good!


----------



## WineYooper (Sep 1, 2011)

I just started a batch and the temp in the house was around 76 during the day and pulling outside air thru the house all night it would drop to around 62 by morning. Checked the pee in the morning and didn't see much action after it had been going fairly well in the evening. I then pulled out the brew belt and let it sit on overnight and it was 80 in the morning and ferment was again underway. It was fine all day till the next overnight and a slow down was again noted. Again the belt was plugged in and ferment is going well. Had my wife unplug this A.M. at 80 and when I got home about 4 PM it was going well and the temp was 80 even with the air on today, not that cool with the house t-stat temp set at 78. Damn outside humidity and heat, about 95 today. I am not a hot weather fan. With the air on overnight at 72 will probably have to plug in again early tomorrow. As I've seen many times on this forum raising the temp will get things going sometime. Usually with stable temps the ferment will keep most of my wines around 75. Have never pushed any wine to the 85 mark but have been to 83 by mistake, turned out fine. Need to get an automatic controller for the belt.


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished fermenting a few batches at about 75 degrees in my basement with no problem!


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, the first batch has been in the carboy for about a week and shows not activity of further fermentation. So...we had to sample! I "stole" about about of cup and brought it to the kitched to start experinenting with the amount of sugar. No surprise, the reciped is right on the money!

The comments from my wife and one her friends was "this is good for your first attempt at winemaking." I guess that's a compliment - at least I'll take it as one. I thought it was good, but am hoping the nose will soften a bit over the next couple of weeks. The plan is to stick to the plan, and let it continue to clear for another week. Then I'll rack it again and backsweeten and let it sit for another two weeks before bottling.

I think this is going to be a hit.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 4, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!

We "hooked" another one!!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 4, 2011)

I just spend the morning bottling Plain Skeeter, Rasp. Lime Skeeter and Cherry...........all are so good! I'm finishing the fermentation on an elderberry now that I will probably use for another batch.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 4, 2011)

Elder Pee is our FAVORITE!!!

Debbie


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, I have a question for the group, and am hoping I didn't screw up somewhere. I inverted 6 cups of sugar into 4 cups of water last night and racked my Pee into a clean carboy with the syrup. I didn't check it before I racked it, but the sample I pulled out afterwards has an odd odor to it. Almost medicinal. Is this a case for splash racking or the copper wire trick, or do I have something different going on here?

When I pulled a sample out about a week ago, it had a slight yeast/fermentation smell, but tasted great. Now, it still tastes good, but the odor has changed. The batch cleared beautifully and I've had not other problems to date.

Help...


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 7, 2011)

You'll need to give the recipe, when you started, the SG, etc.

Did you stabilize BEFORE you added the sugar water?

Debbie


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 7, 2011)

I used Lon's recipe, with the exception of creating my own yeast starter (using warm water, yeast and slowly introducing the must) as I didn't have any slurry to use. Starting gravity was 1.072, ending at .998. I added Kmeta, sorbate and Sparkloid on 08/22. Last night I proceeded to rack and add the sugar, which brings us up to here.


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's an update. The odor has now been described as "dirty sweatsocks". The taste is great if you hold your nose. Any suggestions?

I did find another site that listed a potential cause for this exact ordor as not adding Kmeta with the sorbate. I followed the recipe here and added them together, along with the Sparkolloid. BTW, their suggestion was to pour it down the drain. Not in my plans at all!


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you aerate it good throughout the process? 

Debbie


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thought/hope so. Could that be my problem? And if so, can it be corrected?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 10, 2011)

Sometimes you can vent off bad odors before bottling. I'd put a small sample in a short glass and whip it good with a whisk, let it sit a short while, and whip it again. See if any of the odor goes away. If the odor decreases, it could just be trapped gas that you may be able to remove before bottling.


----------

